

Significant funding leading to worse startup outcomes? - amichail

It seems to me that if you receive significant funding and are expected to hire software engineers that you may end up with a worse result.<p>After all, these employees are not as driven as the cofounders.  Even with equity, it's not the same.<p>Moreover, in a place like Silicon Valley, there's enormous competition for highly skilled software engineers.<p>So it might be the case that having the cofounders do much of the coding may result in a better outcome.

======
davidw
I think I'd want to "take it to the data" to get a real answer.

------
jsjenkins168
This is apparently what happened to Friendster. They raised a lot of money too
fast and the VC appointed board started to take control and make bad calls.
The board was focusing on the wrong problems but the founders didnt have the
power to change direction. So yeah it can be bad...

